# Thinking about a new grill



## muleman RIP

Burner is rusted out again on ours. It has been replaced twice before. My biggest worry is this one is an old cast aluminum one with a nice heavy lid that withstands the winds on top the mountain with no problem. Have looked at a bunch of new ones and they all are sheet metal whether stainless or painted steel. The lids seem quite light in weight and I am afraid the wind will destroy them. I don't want a mega grill since it is just the 2 of us and occasionally another couple. Does anyone make one with a good heavy lid anymore? Would prefer to stay away from those flat baked enamel grill surfaces also. The steel wire grate works good for us. Ours is so old it still has lava rocks in it.


----------



## bczoom

I was looking at some smaller Weber grills last weekend and wasn't impressed.  Those in the $400 and less range would easily be tossed around in the wind.

If you're in Lowe's, take a look at the Master Forge grills. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_314076-5234...ty_sales_dollar|1&storeId=10151&storeId=10151

The lid is beefy, the cooking surface is cast iron, has a seer burner and it's only $350.  Based on reviews, I'd get their extended warranty.  Oh, and I have one so you could be just like me.   I've had no issues with mine but I keep it covered so I'm not getting rust or electronic starter issues.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Burner is rusted out again on ours. It has been replaced twice before. My biggest worry is this one is an old cast aluminum one with a nice heavy lid that withstands the winds on top the mountain with no problem. Have looked at a bunch of new ones and they all are sheet metal whether stainless or painted steel. The lids seem quite light in weight and I am afraid the wind will destroy them. I don't want a mega grill since it is just the 2 of us and occasionally another couple. Does anyone make one with a good heavy lid anymore? Would prefer to stay away from those flat baked enamel grill surfaces also. The steel wire grate works good for us. Ours is so old it still has lava rocks in it.


I have this one. Is called the Big Green Egg! Like you, I got tired of buying a new grill every few years. This bad boy is a little pricey but I've had mine now for over 3 years and it just keeps getting better and better. 

One of the neat things is the charcoal it uses. Not sure how to describe it but it's not like the briquettes that you buy at the grocery store, this stuff is an assortment of large pieces and small pieces and it looks like big chunks of already burnt wood. But it works great. And when you're done with the BBQ you just shut the lid and the lower vents. This suffocates the remaining charcoal and you can use it again next time without adding more charcoal. 

I rate this one a 10, except for the price.


----------



## bczoom

I've heard nothing but great reviews on those green egg thingys.


----------



## Danang Sailor

squerly said:


> ... One of the neat things is the charcoal it uses. Not sure how to describe it but it's not like the briquettes that you buy at the grocery store, this stuff is an assortment of large pieces and small pieces and it looks like big chunks of already burnt wood. But it works great ...



What you're describing is actual hardwood charcoal; the "normal" briquettes are pressed coal dust.  Real charcoal
is available for any grill and is in all ways better than the other stuff:  quicker to light, hotter, longer lasting ... everything!
And the Green Eggs are reputed to be fantastic, although expensive.  I watched the winner at the American Royal
Barbeque in KC using one for his First Place chicken.  If I ever get rich I'll own one.


----------



## muleman RIP

Warranty?? I have had this one for 18 years and except for the bear knocking it over once it has stood up to 80 mph winds. He wanted the chicken that was already eaten and we were not home or he would be on the wall. I was at Lowes on Monday and was not impressed with their selection. They are all sheet metal although they look nice. Most were 4 burners also. Charcoal is out as it would be to easy to set the mulch on fire where it sits when the wind blows. Some days it is hard to light the gas it blows so hard up here. Guess we will go look around at some more this afternoon or else get a new burner for the old one. I am making smoked pork chops for supper one way or another.


----------



## tiredretired

Weber is still made in the USA, if that means anything to you.  It did to me, so I bought one and love it.  Good luck in your decision.

Bczoom, you must live in a hurricane area, cause my Weber ain't blown away yet.  I'm keeping an eye on it though.


----------



## Doc

I have the light Weber on the back of the houseboat and liked it so much I got the full size one for the house.  The light one does have an aluminum lid & grill compartment, and is plastic otherwise.  Perfect for the river environment.  The full size is heavy duty all the way around and has no hot spots like the cheaper grills I've owned before.  
Home Depot sells Weber.  
http://www.homedepot.com/Weber/h_d1...&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true#/?c=1&1ls=1ls


----------



## bczoom

TiredRetired said:


> Bczoom, you must live in a hurricane area, cause my Weber ain't blown away yet.  I'm keeping an eye on it though.


Looking for one for my Dad last weekend.  He lives in a very high wind area (on top of a very large hill, directly in the path of winds coming off Lake Erie.

Here's the one we were looking at last weekend.  Pretty light but like all its predecessors, he'll strap it to the deck if he gets it (and remove that wind-sail under the burner area.


----------



## Doc

That is the aluminum one I was talking about.  I have one of those on the back of the houseboat and love it.   Cooks great.  Perfect size.  A winner all the way around (but it is lighter than most grills).  One thing it does have that I had never seen before is a light under the handle so that when you open the grill while cooking at night it will illuminate the grill area.  Kinda slick.


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> I have this one. Is called the Big Green Egg! Like you, I got tired of buying a new grill every few years. This bad boy is a little pricey but I've had mine now for over 3 years and it just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> One of the neat things is the charcoal it uses. Not sure how to describe it but it's not like the briquettes that you buy at the grocery store, this stuff is an assortment of large pieces and small pieces and it looks like big chunks of already burnt wood. But it works great. And when you're done with the BBQ you just shut the lid and the lower vents. This suffocates the remaining charcoal and you can use it again next time without adding more charcoal.
> 
> I rate this one a 10, except for the price.


 Thats not quite the kind of grill I pictured you having. I was thinking more like this.


----------



## squerly

Wow!  That's a keeper!


----------



## rlk

I have two of these that I have had for over 20 years.  Very good grills, and made in the USA.    http://www.hollandgrill.com/

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

Ended up getting a new burner. Wife went along and did not like any of the ones Home Depot or Walmart had. Will keep my eye open for one she likes but the burner should buy us a few more years at least. It say on the package it is stainless so we will see. I ain't going out in the snow and sleet to put it in today.


----------



## tiredretired

bczoom said:


> Looking for one for my Dad last weekend.  He lives in a very high wind area (on top of a very large hill, directly in the path of winds coming off Lake Erie.
> 
> Here's the one we were looking at last weekend.  Pretty light but like all its predecessors, he'll strap it to the deck if he gets it (and remove that wind-sail under the burner area.



That's the one we have.  It a very nice grill.  Even heat, no hot spots.  Somewhat heavy lid.  And...........MADE IN THE USA.


----------



## Doc

rlk said:


> I have two of these that I have had for over 20 years.  Very good grills, and made in the USA.    http://www.hollandgrill.com/
> 
> Bob


I took a look.  Very nice grills.  I wonder how in the heck they can guarantee no flare ups?  They haven't seen me cook on the grill.


----------



## muleman RIP

When they flare up is how I know it is time to turn the pork chops!


----------



## rlk

Doc said:


> I took a look.  Very nice grills.  I wonder how in the heck they can guarantee no flare ups?  They haven't seen me cook on the grill.



No drippings from the meat touches the flame.  There is a pan between the meat and the burner.  The pan gets hot and when the drippings fall onto it, they sizzle and that is what gives you the charcoal taste.  Again, the drippings never touch the fire.

As I said I have had 2 of these for over 20 years.  They are great grills.  Last year I bought a 3rd one because I have almost burned up one of the original ones.  Have not started using the new one yet - just can't say good bye to the old one just yet.

Check out their videos and recipes. 

Cooking on a Holland is different from any grill you have used before.  You cook by time.  For example: A whole turkey cooks for x minutes per pound.  You don't turn the turkey over, you don't open the grill to check on it while it is cooking.  Just put it on, set a timer and when you come back the food is done.

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

How much do they cost? I would have a hard time not seeing the smoke as my timer.


----------



## rlk

muleman said:


> How much do they cost? I would have a hard time not seeing the smoke as my timer.



They are in the $400 - $600 range, depending on the options you want.

Like I said, they don't operate like ordinary grills.  You cook by time.

Bob


----------

